# Major haulage!



## Delta Cephei (Nov 10, 2009)

This is my haul from the last 2 months or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















Loads of MAC and some other stuffies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm kinda bummed that the Handfinish blush isn't noticable on my skin (NC30), only the gold shimmer shows up.

I got 4 slimshines: Rock Out!, Bare, High 90's and Tropic Glow.
Tahibitan Sand beauty powder, Peaceful beauty powder, Intruging Scarlet 6 Warm Eyes pallet, Devoted Poppy 6 Classic Eyes pallet.
The blushes include Intenso, Style Demon, Sweetness and Gleeful. MSF Light Flush. MAC lipsticks are Sci-Fi-Delity (love the packaging!), Big Bow and Viva Glam II.

12 NYX round lipglosses I got super cheap off eBay. Some Sephora goodies because we had a sale, 3 products from Sephora brand for 10€. I got the compact powder and a foundation. (my mom got another foundaton).

The ELF blush comes from The Make Up Mix Shop, along with some studio line brushes which aren't in the picture.

The Essence brushes are SUPER cheap and SO soft (2€ each) and are LE so I just snagged whatever the store had lol. They're like my EcoTOOLS brushes.

Last but not least, I got the Barry M Racing Green of eBay, it's such a nice colour.

*Andddd, my Transdesign order:*









China Glaze glitters, Essie mini-set, OPI Merry Midnight and Seche Vite Topcoat (not pictured)


I'm currently waiting for some more stuffies to be delivered so you'll probably see a new haul-thread in a few weeks lol!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice haul! Have fun playing with all of that! The second essie polish in the last picture is gorg!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2009)

wow! that's some amazing stuff you got there! i love the china glaze glitters - i have ordered some too but still witaing for them to arrive! and all the nyx glosses look drool worthy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  enjoy!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy! You have lots to play with for a while lol


----------



## makeba (Nov 10, 2009)

everything is sooo pretty. i love that middle china glaze polish!!!


----------



## Delta Cephei (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks dolls!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC-Addict03* 

 
_Great haul, enjoy! You have lots to play with for a while lol




_

 
LOL I do!


----------



## Sass (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice!!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great haul. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## n_c (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, great haul! You are going to love OPI Merry Midnight!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, I am dying for all those lipglosses!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, great haul!


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ooh! Gorgeous haul!


----------



## Delta Cephei (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Wow, great haul! You are going to love OPI Merry Midnight!_

 
I do! It's such a great polish: my new favorite!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Nov 11, 2009)

great haul


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 12, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Amazing haul! The China Glaze glitter nail polishes looks gorgeous! I need to find them! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## Delta Cephei (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks dolls!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 14, 2009)

Holo moley, sweet haul!


----------



## Delta Cephei (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## missmay (Nov 19, 2009)

omg im so jealos! that looks like my whole paycheck. lol.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 21, 2009)

Gorgeous haul


----------



## red.pill (Nov 21, 2009)

i love essence brushes too! i just have one, but i do have one from last year 50's collection. they should make them permanent, like they did stampy sets.


----------



## Delta Cephei (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red.pill* 

 
_i love essence brushes too! i just have one, but i do have one from last year 50's collection. they should make them permanent, like they did stampy sets._

 
they should!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome haul. Enjoy!!


----------

